# Crab cakes with belgian endive slaw



## jay travis (May 1, 2006)

yumyumyum

http://4urface.wordpress.com/2010/05/02/crab-cakes/


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

After having made a belgian endive salad for dinner one night and thought it was really nice, I made one to bring to someone's house.  It became a watery mess.  Can this be held for any length of time?  Mine was dressed with oil and lemon.  I suspect the salt drew out the water - it was only a couple of hours before it became watery.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Most any green you dress and hold will render water. This isn't always bad as you usually want a little wilt in a cabbage slaw for example. But if you want to control your dressing, you need to manage the water. 

often the cabbage will be pre salted and rinsed/drained before assembling the salad. This way the cabbage should be about done with losing water. Should work for endive too.

Another trick I've seen is to proceed as normal but invert a small to medium bowl in the bottom of your serving dish. This holds the slaw/salad up so water can drain out without the whole dish becoming watery. This isn't perfect as the dish may end up under-dressed as the liquid drips off so be prepared to correct the dish as needed.


----------



## jay travis (May 1, 2006)

thats a good method.  personally i would mix it right before service.  If you are bringing it somewhere just keep your vegetables seperate from whatever youre mixing it with.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

phatch said:


> Most any green you dress and hold will render water. This isn't always bad as you usually want a little wilt in a cabbage slaw for example. But if you want to control your dressing, you need to manage the water.
> 
> often the cabbage will be pre salted and rinsed/drained before assembling the salad. This way the cabbage should be about done with losing water. Should work for endive too.
> 
> Another trick I've seen is to proceed as normal but invert a small to medium bowl in the bottom of your serving dish. This holds the slaw/salad up so water can drain out without the whole dish becoming watery. This isn't perfect as the dish may end up under-dressed as the liquid drips off so be prepared to correct the dish as needed.


In the case of cabbage (or other greens), I've never noticed so much water as i have with belgian endive. It just seems to pour out of it. Even tonight, i made a salad with the endive and ten minutes later it was in a puddle of water.


----------

